# 2011 Sea Hunt BX22 Pro



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2011 Sea Hunt BX22 Pro being pushed by a Yamaha 150hp 4stroke (234 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Horizon tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin GPS/FF, JBL Stereo w/speakers, Dual Perko battery switch w/batteries & on-board battery charger w/110v plug, Yamaha analog gauges package, Sea Star hydraulic steering, labeled switch panel, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear jump seats w/storage underneath, transom livewell, gunnel rod storage, bimini top, lean post w/marine cooler underneath, center console w/integrated livewell, (2) bow rod locker boxes, bow insulated box, anchor locker, green LED underwater lights and navigation lights.

Very Clean BX22 Pro 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $34,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

